# Hotcig RST Restart 212W TC Box MOD



## fbb1964 (5/1/21)

While browsing for new dual battery mods today I came across this new hotcig mod. Couldn't find any reference on the forums to this mod so decided to put it here.. I like it. A lot.. 




This review is quite good

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/hotcig-rst-mod-preview/

No stock yet we might have to buy it from overseas if wanted. Even fasttech doesn't have it yet. 

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/Hotcig-RST-MOD.html

AU $43.42 50%OFF | Heavengifts Hotcig RST Restart 212W TC Box MOD w/ Max 212W Output Type-C Charging Port Electronic Cigarette Vape Mod VS Drag Max
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0N2zFr

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------

